# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشک های عزیز لطف کنن بیان داحل

## LIKE_BOY

سلام 
دو تا سوال ازتون دارم 
من رتبه 730 منطقه دو شدم 

سوال اولم اینه که با توجه به اینکه کرمانی هستم از بین اصفهان و مشهد و کرمان کدومو اول بزنم؟؟؟ ارزش داره که برای پزشکی برم اصفهان یا مشهد ؟

سوال دومم اینه که من خیلی اذیت هستم که خرجمو بابام میده و تو دوره دبیرستان نزدیک به 700 هزار تومن فقط برام کتاب خرید علاوه به بقیه خرجام . 
میخوام تو دوره دانشجویی برم سرکار . به نظرتون فرصت میکنم یا نه ؟؟

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

من اگه جاي تو بودم دانشگاه بهتر رو انتخاب ميكردم يعني اصفهان
دوره پزشكي هم كار كردن سخته اصلا راحت نيست چون از درس خوندن ميفتي شما اين چند سال هم خرجي بگير بابات باش ايشالا دستت تو جيبت رفت جبران كن براش اينجوري وجدانت راحت تره

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> من اگه جاي تو بودم دانشگاه بهتر رو انتخاب ميكردم يعني اصفهان
> دوره پزشكي هم كار كردن سخته اصلا راحت نيست چون از درس خوندن ميفتي شما اين چند سال هم خرجي بگير بابات باش ايشالا دستت تو جيبت رفت جبران كن براش اينجوري وجدانت راحت تره


یعنی اول اصفهان و مشهد رو بزنم بعد کرمان؟

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

> یعنی اول اصفهان و مشهد رو بزنم بعد کرمان؟


اره اينجوري بزني بهتره و به نفعته البته اين نظر منه چون به نظر من سطح علمي مهمه
حالا اگه دوست داري دم در خونتون باشي و رفت و امد سخته واست كرمانو بزن ولي اگه بري اون دو تا اخرش پزشك پخته تري ميشه تا اگه رفته بودي كرمان

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> اره اينجوري بزني بهتره و به نفعته البته اين نظر منه چون به نظر من سطح علمي مهمه
> حالا اگه دوست داري دم در خونتون باشي و رفت و امد سخته واست كرمانو بزن ولي اگه بري اون دو تا اخرش پزشك پخته تري ميشه تا اگه رفته بودي كرمان


خودمم دوست دارم برم اونجاها ولی بابام میگه فرقی ندارن خیلی

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام 
> دو تا سوال ازتون دارم 
> من رتبه 730 منطقه دو شدم 
> 
> سوال اولم اینه که با توجه به اینکه کرمانی هستم از بین اصفهان و مشهد و کرمان کدومو اول بزنم؟؟؟ ارزش داره که برای پزشکی برم اصفهان یا مشهد ؟
> 
> سوال دومم اینه که من خیلی اذیت هستم که خرجمو بابام میده و تو دوره دبیرستان نزدیک به 700 هزار تومن فقط برام کتاب خرید علاوه به بقیه خرجام . 
> میخوام تو دوره دانشجویی برم سرکار . به نظرتون فرصت میکنم یا نه ؟؟


شخصا اصفهان رو دوست دارم
مشهد خیییییللللللیییییییییییی دور میشه برای شما رفت و آمد دردسر میشه بعدا بخصوص تو دوره های بالینی اذیت میشید
ی سر به سایت هر دو بزنید هم کرمان هم اصفهان مراکز آموزشی و هیئت علمی هاشون رو ی مقایسه ای بکنید همچنین این هم مدنظر باشه که خودتون کرمانی هستید و براتون خیلی خوب میشه اگر شهر خودتون بمونید  کنار خانواده هستید و شرایط اقامت در حد عالی هست تو دوره بالینی میتونه خوب باشه
هرچند تو رتبه بندی اصفهان چهارم هست و کرمان نهم
فرصت کار؟؟از درست باید بزنی دیگه مثلا تدریس زیست شناسی!یکی از بچه ها تو 2 سال اول علوم پایه با تدریس زیست پراید صفر خرید :Yahoo (94): کار دانشجویی هم میتونی بکنی و.لی پول آن چنانی نمیدن

----------


## rezagmi

> اره اينجوري بزني بهتره و به نفعته البته اين نظر منه چون به نظر من سطح علمي مهمه
> حالا اگه دوست داري دم در خونتون باشي و رفت و امد سخته واست كرمانو بزن ولي اگه بري اون دو تا اخرش پزشك پخته تري ميشه تا اگه رفته بودي كرمان


سطح علمی :Yahoo (39): جوک نگو مرگ من :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rezagmi

> یعنی اول اصفهان و مشهد رو بزنم بعد کرمان؟


مشهد بعدا اذیت میشی
از من گفتن

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

> سطح علمیجوک نگو مرگ من


جوك چرا :Yahoo (4): ؟ سطح علمي دانشگاه ها فرق دارن ديگه كجاش جوك بود برادر؟

----------


## rezagmi

> جوك چرا؟


آموزش پزشک عمومی کل کشور تقریبا چندان تفاوتی نمیکنه
مثلا فلانی که کرمان تدریس داره زاهدان هم تدریس میکنه
اون یکی از تبریز میره کرمانشاه رو هم تدریس میکنه
یکی دیگه از تبریز میره اردبیل هم تدریس میکنه
یکی دیگه از اورمیه میاد تبریز درس میده
استاد سراسری آزاد رو هم ساپورت میکنه
و..........................................
درسی که میدن سر فصل همه یکی هست رفرنس هم مشخصه خودت خوب بخونی موفق میشی نخونی بهترین اساتید رو هم داشته باشی به درد نمیخوره

----------


## rezagmi

> جوك چرا؟ سطح علمي دانشگاه ها فرق دارن ديگه كجاش جوك بود برادر؟


سطح علمی رو بیشتر بر اساس تعداد مقاله تولیدی می سنجن به طبع دانشگاهی که استاد بیشتری داره مقاله بیشتری در سال میده و رنک دانشگاه میره بالاتر
مثلا تهران بالای 1000 نفر استاد داره در حالی که مثلا گناباد 38 37 نفر استاد داره لذا قیاس صحیحی نیست
یا مثلا اساتید دانشگاه آزاد  عموما مقالاتشون رو به اسم دانشگاه سراسری تحت پوشش منتشر میکنن

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

> سطح علمی رو بیشتر بر اساس تعداد مقاله تولیدی می سنجن به طبع دانشگاهی که استاد بیشتری داره مقاله بیشتری در سال میده و رنک دانشگاه میره بالاتر
> مثلا تهران بالای 1000 نفر استاد داره در حالی که مثلا گناباد 38 37 نفر استاد داره لذا قیاس صحیحی نیست
> یا مثلا اساتید دانشگاه آزاد  عموما مقالاتشون رو به اسم دانشگاه سراسری تحت پوشش منتشر میکنن


اره اينو كه ميدونم ولي خب بعضيا ممكنه واسشون مهم باشه ديگه در هر صورت من اگه خودم جاي دوستمون باشم حاضرم برم از كرمان به اصفهان چون چند تا آشنامون كه پزشكي شهر هاي مختلف خوندن ميگفتن كه حاضر بودن يه دانشگاه بهتر ولي دورتر برن ولي بازم انتخاب با دوستمونه

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> شخصا اصفهان رو دوست دارم
> مشهد خیییییللللللیییییییییییی دور میشه برای شما رفت و آمد دردسر میشه بعدا بخصوص تو دوره های بالینی اذیت میشید
> ی سر به سایت هر دو بزنید هم کرمان هم اصفهان مراکز آموزشی و هیئت علمی هاشون رو ی مقایسه ای بکنید همچنین این هم مدنظر باشه که خودتون کرمانی هستید و براتون خیلی خوب میشه اگر شهر خودتون بمونید  کنار خانواده هستید و شرایط اقامت در حد عالی هست تو دوره بالینی میتونه خوب باشه
> هرچند تو رتبه بندی اصفهان چهارم هست و کرمان نهم
> فرصت کار؟؟از درست باید بزنی دیگه مثلا تدریس زیست شناسی!یکی از بچه ها تو 2 سال اول علوم پایه با تدریس زیست پراید صفر خریدکار دانشجویی هم میتونی بکنی و.لی پول آن چنانی نمیدن


ممنون از پاسختان 
چی تو سایتشون نگاه کنم ؟

----------


## Mr.mTf

> سلام 
> دو تا سوال ازتون دارم 
> من رتبه 730 منطقه دو شدم 
> 
> سوال اولم اینه که با توجه به اینکه کرمانی هستم از بین اصفهان و مشهد و کرمان کدومو اول بزنم؟؟؟ ارزش داره که برای پزشکی برم اصفهان یا مشهد ؟
> 
> سوال دومم اینه که من خیلی اذیت هستم که خرجمو بابام میده و تو دوره دبیرستان نزدیک به 700 هزار تومن فقط برام کتاب خرید علاوه به بقیه خرجام . 
> میخوام تو دوره دانشجویی برم سرکار . به نظرتون فرصت میکنم یا نه ؟؟


از بین این 3 تا اولویت با مشهد بعد کرمان و در اخر اصفهان
مشهد که خداش با کرمان فرق داره ولی اصفهان چندان تفاوتی نداره و بنا به هزینه ها کرمان میاد تو اولویت
اگه هم که خرج پدر برات مهمه کلا بمونی کرمان هم فرقی نداره
در مورد کار اره...چرا که نه؟؟؟اگه جنم داشته باشی حتما 
سنگینه درسا ولی با یکم تلاش میتونی به هر دوش برسی
بیشتر کار و درامد اینترنتی و از طریق کامپیوتر در نظرت باشه بهتره

----------


## mahdi-de

> سلام 
> دو تا سوال ازتون دارم 
> من رتبه 730 منطقه دو شدم 
> 
> سوال اولم اینه که با توجه به اینکه کرمانی هستم از بین اصفهان و مشهد و کرمان کدومو اول بزنم؟؟؟ ارزش داره که برای پزشکی برم اصفهان یا مشهد ؟
> 
> سوال دومم اینه که من خیلی اذیت هستم که خرجمو بابام میده و تو دوره دبیرستان نزدیک به 700 هزار تومن فقط برام کتاب خرید علاوه به بقیه خرجام . 
> میخوام تو دوره دانشجویی برم سرکار . به نظرتون فرصت میکنم یا نه ؟؟


اگه نظر منو می خوای اول صفهان بعد مشهد بعدشم کرمان
اما چیزی که هست باید خودت رو بسنجی ببینی با دوری می تونی کنار بیای یا ن  چون مثلن اگه مشهد رو زدی با توجه به حجم درسایی که میادسراغت تو نهایت هر 2ماه بتونی خونوادت رو ببینی
درمورد کار هم باید بگم بهتره 7 سال خوب درس بخونی خرجی بگیری بعدش برای خونواده جبران کتی وقتی به درامد رسیدی 
اما اگ خواستی کار کنی ...مثل خیلی ها می تونی بزنی تو کار کنکور و مشاوره یا درسی که توش همارت زیادی داری رو تدریس کنی 
یا به عنوان شتیبان قلمچی (پول خوبی نمیدند)

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> اگه نظر منو می خوای اول صفهان بعد مشهد بعدشم کرمان
> اما چیزی که هست باید خودت رو بسنجی ببینی با دوری می تونی کنار بیای یا ن  چون مثلن اگه مشهد رو زدی با توجه به حجم درسایی که میادسراغت تو نهایت هر 2ماه بتونی خونوادت رو ببینی
> درمورد کار هم باید بگم بهتره 7 سال خوب درس بخونی خرجی بگیری بعدش برای خونواده جبران کتی وقتی به درامد رسیدی 
> اما اگ خواستی کار کنی ...مثل خیلی ها می تونی بزنی تو کار کنکور و مشاوره یا درسی که توش همارت زیادی داری رو تدریس کنی 
> یا به عنوان شتیبان قلمچی (پول خوبی نمیدند)


خودم تحمل دوری رو دارم و حتی دلم میخواد هم برم مشهد و اصفهان چون پزشک پخته تری میشم و خیلی موفق ترم در اینده 
ولی پدرو مادرمم دارن پیر میشن کم کم از یه طرف هم احساس میکنم بهم تا حدی نیاز دارن و کنارشون باشم بهتره .

----------


## mahdi-de

> خودم تحمل دوری رو دارم و حتی دلم میخواد هم برم مشهد و اصفهان چون پزشک پخته تری میشم و خیلی موفق ترم در اینده 
> ولی پدرو مادرمم دارن پیر میشن کم کم از یه طرف هم احساس میکنم بهم تا حدی نیاز دارن و کنارشون باشم بهتره .


مگه با اصفهان قدر فاصله داری؟؟؟
درسته شاید یکم سخت بشه براتون ولی ی دانشگاه خوب می تونه ایتدت رو متفاوت کنه

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> مگه با اصفهان قدر فاصله داری؟؟؟
> درسته شاید یکم سخت بشه براتون ولی ی دانشگاه خوب می تونه ایتدت رو متفاوت کنه


پس نظرتون رو اصفهان و مشهده 
راستی ایران چطوره به نظرتون ؟ بهتر از اصفهان و مشهد و کرمانه ؟

----------


## mahdi-de

> پس نظرتون رو اصفهان و مشهده 
> راستی ایران چطوره به نظرتون ؟ بهتر از اصفهان و مشهد و کرمانه ؟


بله ایران دانشگاه خیلی خوبیه هرچند تو رده بندی جهانی به خاطر نداشتن زشته دارو رنکش پایینه
اما سومین دانشگاه برتر محسوب میشه ولی فک نمی کنم بیاری با این رتبه

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

کرمان دانشگاه خیلی خوبی داره چرا میخوای راهتو الکی دور کنی دوست عزیز ... همونطوری که دوستان اشاره کردن پزشکی همه جا یکی هست ( البته دانشگاه های دولتی )  و تو انتخاب رشتتون حتما شهر نزدیک به خودتون رو بزنید 
در ضمن شهرستان درس خوندن به این سادگی که  فکر میکنید نیستش .. همه ی کسایی که از شهر دور میان کلی تلاش می کنن انتقالی بگیرن به شهر خودشون .. 
پس شک نکن کرمان بهترین انتخابته ! :Yahoo (5): 
بابت کار هم اگه تو زمینه آموزش باشه تا حدودی! چون واقعا حجم درسا به خودی خود زیاد هست که اجازه کار کردن نمیده

----------


## radinn

> پس نظرتون رو اصفهان و مشهده 
> راستی ایران چطوره به نظرتون ؟ بهتر از اصفهان و مشهد و کرمانه ؟


اگر نظر منو میخوای توی شهر خودت بمون اولا دانشگاه کرمان هم دانشگاه معتبریه دوما چون توی شهر خودت هستی با فرهنگ و عقاید مردمت خو گرفتی و برای کار کردن مخصوصا تدریس خیلی راحت تری3پیش خانوادتی و دیگه از دوریشون هی تو فکرشون نمیری اینم در نظر بگیر موضوع 7 ساله بنظرم خوب فکر کن بعد تصمیم بگیر.شرایط بچه های انجمن ممکنه با شما خیلی متفاوت باشه.خودت راجبش فکر کنی با تمام جوانب بهتره

موفق باشید

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> بله ایران دانشگاه خیلی خوبیه هرچند تو رده بندی جهانی به خاطر نداشتن زشته دارو رنکش پایینه
> اما سومین دانشگاه برتر محسوب میشه ولی فک نمی کنم بیاری با این رتبه


جدی ؟ یعنی از اصفهان و مشهد هم بهتره؟

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> کرمان دانشگاه خیلی خوبی داره چرا میخوای راهتو الکی دور کنی دوست عزیز ... همونطوری که دوستان اشاره کردن پزشکی همه جا یکی هست ( البته دانشگاه های دولتی )  و تو انتخاب رشتتون حتما شهر نزدیک به خودتون رو بزنید 
> در ضمن شهرستان درس خوندن به این سادگی که  فکر میکنید نیستش .. همه ی کسایی که از شهر دور میان کلی تلاش می کنن انتقالی بگیرن به شهر خودشون .. 
> پس شک نکن کرمان بهترین انتخابته !
> بابت کار هم اگه تو زمینه آموزش باشه تا حدودی! چون واقعا حجم درسا به خودی خود زیاد هست که اجازه کار کردن نمیده


اخه نگرانی من بابت بحث های عملی و بالینی و ازمایشگاهیه . وگرنه از لحاظ تئوری همه جا یکیه درسته .

----------


## Mahnaz

تصمیم قطعی با خودتون هست ولی من اگر بودم شهر خودم رو انتخاب میکردم و بعد شهرنزدیک تر اصهان رو..ولی باتوجه به شرایط خودتون باید تصمیم بگیرین

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> اگر نظر منو میخوای توی شهر خودت بمون اولا دانشگاه کرمان هم دانشگاه معتبریه دوما چون توی شهر خودت هستی با فرهنگ و عقاید مردمت خو گرفتی و برای کار کردن مخصوصا تدریس خیلی راحت تری3پیش خانوادتی و دیگه از دوریشون هی تو فکرشون نمیری اینم در نظر بگیر موضوع 7 ساله بنظرم خوب فکر کن بعد تصمیم بگیر.شرایط بچه های انجمن ممکنه با شما خیلی متفاوت باشه.خودت راجبش فکر کنی با تمام جوانب بهتره
> 
> موفق باشید


مرسی راهنماییت عالی بود 
والا خیلی دودلم و اصلا تو این مورد نمی تونم تصمیم بگیرم . از یه طرف نگام به 20 سال بعده که پزشک خوبی باشم و بتونم همه چیو تشخیص بدم و درمان کنم 
از یه طرف نگام به 7 سالی دوری از پدر و مادر تنهام هست که خیلی اذیت میشن تو 7 سال
یه طرف هم بحث دوری از کرمانه

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*یه سول تقریبا مرتبط
درسته پرستاری هر جایی بخونی تو همون شهرم باید کار کنی؟*

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> تصمیم قطعی با خودتون هست ولی من اگر بودم شهر خودم رو انتخاب میکردم و بعد شهرنزدیک تر اصهان رو..ولی باتوجه به شرایط خودتون باید تصمیم بگیرین


نگران اینم که کرمان خوب نباشه و نتونم به اندازه ای که تو اصفهان یا مشهد پیشرفت میکنم بتونم تو کرمان پیشرفت کنم

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

دوستان از نیم سال دوم(ترم بهمن!) خبر دارید چه جوریه و چه فرقی میکنه در کل؟
من شنیدم برای تخصص یه سال عقب می افتن. درسته؟

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> دوستان از نیم سال دوم خبر دارید چه جوریه و چه فرقی میکنه در کل؟
> من شنیدم برای تخصص یه سال عقب می افتن. درسته؟


فکر کنم شبانه هست
عقب نمی افتن ولی پولیه 
البته فک کنم مطمین نیستم

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> فکر کنم شبانه هست


نه رفیق به نوبت دوم میگن شبانه نه نیم سال دوم. نیم سال دوم یعنی از بهمن کلاساشون شروع میشه

پزشکی کلا شبانه نداره

----------


## Mahnaz

> نگران اینم که کرمان خوب نباشه و نتونم به اندازه ای که تو اصفهان یا مشهد پیشرفت میکنم بتونم تو کرمان پیشرفت کنم


از من به شما نصیحت تفاوت زیادی ندارن دانشکده ها..درضمن اونی که سطح علمی شما رو تعیین میکنه بیشتر خودتون هستین..تفاوتش بیشتر کار عملیه و تجهیزاته ک به نظر نمیاد اونقدر تفاوت باشه..همش به خود دانشجوبستگی داره .وگرنه که کتاب های منبع همه جا یکی هستن..بازم نظرخودتون مهمه

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> نه رفیق به نوبت دوم میگن شبانه نه نیم سال دوم. نیم سال دوم یعنی از بهمن کلاساشون شروع میشه
> 
> پزشکی کلا شبانه نداره


اهااا

----------


## LIKE_BOY

> از من به شما نصیحت تفاوت زیادی ندارن دانشکده ها..درضمن اونی که سطح علمی شما رو تعیین میکنه بیشتر خودتون هستین..تفاوتش بیشتر کار عملیه و تجهیزاته ک به نظر نمیاد اونقدر تفاوت باشه..همش به خود دانشجوبستگی داره .وگرنه که کتاب های منبع همه جا یکی هستن..بازم نظرخودتون مهمه


اها
امیدوارم بتونم تصمیم درستی از حرف های شما و بقیه عزیزان بگیرم

----------


## mahdi-de

> دوستان از نیم سال دوم(ترم بهمن!) خبر دارید چه جوریه و چه فرقی میکنه در کل؟
> من شنیدم برای تخصص یه سال عقب می افتن. درسته؟


هیچ جوره خاصی نیست فقط 3 ماه دیرتر میری 
علوم پایت رو تو شهریور میدی 
برای تخصص هم بله 1 سال عقب میافتی

----------

